# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > RapidBot Forum >  Weekend Sale for all 3D Printer Lovers !!

## makemendel

Hello Everyone,

There is an Exciting weekend sale for all 3D Printer Lovers @Makemendel. Buy our 3D Printers,3D Printer Electronics,Mechanical parts at Awesome Discounted rates !!

The offer is valid for limited time period only i.e till 7/12/2014

So Hurry up

Visit *http://makemendeom/cal.ctalog/catego...d-sale/id/150/*

----------

